# LR CC RAW File Losing Sharpness on Export



## greenscrapcat (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi, I am a newbie here to the forums, however NOT a LR newbie.  I was running LR CC (5) up until yesterday morning with no problems whatsoever.  I installed the update to 2015.6 this morning and now I lose sharpness upon export to .jpg.  It is very obvious in Windows photo viewer and any other program I open the .jpg. The RAW file in LR looks perfect before export.  It is almost as if faces are blurred and ruddy and the changes have not even been made    I have uninstalled the update and re-installed the previous LR version several times today, but none of my files sync back up to the previous version.  I read some of the previous threads on this subject from last year and they all have to do with setting changes upon export which I have not done.  

I do not resize to fit and I do not sharpen upon export. I never have and have always been fine.  My settings are sRGB color and Quality 100.  I tried resizing and sharpening on export and still it is not exporting the proper way. I have worked on this all day and wasted so much time and was hoping someone could help.  

Thank you!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 24, 2016)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

Can you post a side-by-side screenshot comparison of a section of an image which exhibits the problem, on one side as viewed *at 1:1 in the Develop module*, and the other side also viewed at *100% in Windows Photo Viewer*? That'll give us a good starting point for investigation.


----------



## LRList001 (Jul 24, 2016)

Over the years I have made (at least!) two mistakes when exporting from LR, I don't know if either apply to you.

1/  I am not exporting to the folder I think I am and have a previous export of that image in the folder I am looking at.
2/  I am not exporting the image I think I am exporting, or, it isn't at the right 'develop' point.

In both cases, when I get stuck like this, I make a radical edit to the master file and export that.  If it ends up without the edit I have just made, I now have a clue as to what is going wrong.  I then 'undo' that last edit.

Don't know if this can help you.




greenscrapcat said:


> Hi, I am a newbie here to the forums, however NOT a LR newbie.  I was running LR CC (5) up until yesterday morning with no problems whatsoever.  I installed the update to 2015.6 this morning and now I lose sharpness upon export to .jpg.  It is very obvious in Windows photo viewer and any other program I open the .jpg. The RAW file in LR looks perfect before export.  It is almost as if faces are blurred and ruddy and the changes have not even been made   I have uninstalled the update and re-installed the previous LR version several times today, but none of my files sync back up to the previous version.  I read some of the previous threads on this subject from last year and they all have to do with setting changes upon export which I have not done.
> 
> I do not resize to fit and I do not sharpen upon export. I never have and have always been fine.  My settings are sRGB color and Quality 100.  I tried resizing and sharpening on export and still it is not exporting the proper way. I have worked on this all day and wasted so much time and was hoping someone could help.
> 
> Thank you!


----------



## greenscrapcat (Jul 24, 2016)

Jim Wilde said:


> Hi, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Can you post a side-by-side screenshot comparison of a section of an image which exhibits the problem, on one side as viewed *at 1:1 in the Develop module*, and the other side also viewed at *100% in Windows Photo Viewer*? That'll give us a good starting point for investigation.



My 1:1 is huge as I have very, very large RAW files.

This is the tack sharp image in Lightrom Develop module (RAW)






This is the Windows photo viewer (JPG)


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jul 25, 2016)

At this size there is little to see. Zoom in to 100% in Lightroom and take a screenshot. Do the same in Windows Photo Viewer.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jul 25, 2016)

To clarify, photos are only accurately displayed at 1:1 zoom. Smaller zooms depends on the resampling code, and that varies between programs, so you'll get different results. The only way you can judge sharpening is therefore at 1:1 zoom in both programs.


----------



## LRList001 (Jul 25, 2016)

greenscrapcat said:


> My 1:1 is huge as I have very, very large RAW files.



Just in case you are wondering about LR's ability to handle large raw files, a 20 meg image is not large.  Its a good size for sure, but is routine for today's image processing.  What resources have you allocated to LR on your Mac?  You didn't say what your dpi count is on export, 'not resize to fit' isn't exact information.


----------

